
What will happen when we run out of names for JavaScript frameworks? - kuzirashi
http://danielkmak.com/blog/programming/javascript/2017/05/06/what-will-happen-when-we-run-out-of-names-for-javascript-frameworks.html
======
smt88
Flagged for repeatedly re-posting. There was some discussion less than a month
ago, and this subject hasn't resurfaced in an interesting or meaningful way
since then.

